# offset or layback seatpost



## rightguard (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd like to get a little further back on my bike but I'm maxed out on the seat rails. I'm looking for a seatpost that has more than a 25mm offset, does that exist?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Have you checked the Thomson?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Needing that sort of post is a pretty good indicator that you're on a frame thats far too small! You should be able to find that sort of setback, but it'll put you in a pretty bad position for pedaling and overall bike handling.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

One Pivot said:


> Needing that sort of post is a pretty good indicator that you're on a frame thats far too small! You should be able to find that sort of setback, but it'll put you in a pretty bad position for pedaling and overall bike handling.


Really? I've been running a setback post for about 8 years on a bike that I absolutely love. The bike fits me great. My pedal position great. Bike handling is superb.

For me, the setback post puts my riding position on FS bike in almost the identical position to my hardtail with a straight post.


----------



## rightguard (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm riding a 2008 specialized Enduro size large and I'm 5' 11".

I was reading how to fit a bike but who knows if I'm doing it right. Says that if your sitting on the bike with pedals at 3 and 9 your first bone below the knee should be plumb with the pedal spindle. Then it also says that if you put your elbow on the tip of the seat your fingers should reach halfway up the stem. 

My fingers don't even reach the stem but my knees are forward of the whole pedal. My seatpost already has an off center style bracket that already gives me an inch setback. 

Is that just the shape of the frame that makes me sit that way. I honestly feel good on the bike but I do get sore knees and I'm slow as hell on this bike. Of course that could always be me not the bike.


----------



## wabiker3576 (Feb 1, 2005)

All of Truvativ's have a 25mm set back option
TRUVATIV Stylo T20 Seatpost | SRAM a


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

I think he was referring more to a setback post with more than 25mm of setback. Generally, if that much setback is required, your frame is too small.

The setback is just there to accommodate for longer femur length. Like stems, you can have too much.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Sounds like maybe the geometry of the bike just does not work for you, sadly.

I would take it in to get a proper bike fit and see what they can do. It will be money well spent.


----------



## wabiker3576 (Feb 1, 2005)

Go to Bikepedia it list almost all the seatpost just have to search thru it,

BikePedia - Seatposts (With Integral Clamp)


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

For quite a lot of money, Rivendell can hook you up.
Nitto Lugged seat post 27.2 x 250 - 11048

As others have said, it's uncommon to need more than 25 mm of setback with a correctly fitted bike. I'm going to meddle and suggest that you reevaluate your fit. Here's an article I like.

Start at the top, work through to the end, and be a little more conservative than he suggests about handlebar position if you ride off-road.
How to Fit a Bicycle


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Shalom said:


> Generally, if that much setback is required, your frame is too small.


Possibly but not necessarily.

2 or 3 degrees of difference in seat tube angles changes me from straight to set-back posts, on frames that have perfect "Reach" for me.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> Needing that sort of post is a pretty good indicator that you're on a frame thats far too small! You should be able to find that sort of setback, but it'll put you in a pretty bad position for pedaling and overall bike handling.


Not necessarily. If you think KOPS is important, then, maybe. But, there's a lot of controversy whether or not it matters. Some big guys showing a lot of post can use a set back post to get some weight over the back wheel. Some bikes, like the Bikes Direct bikes, are notorious for having a short top tube.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

KOPS is not important. Theres of course a lot more variables to fit, but a seat stuffed way back or forward on the rails, and wanting even more room is a decent indicator that something might be funny. Of course nothing is set in stone, but out of the ordinary odd-ball bits do raise red flags. 

It sounds like he might just be trying to get a KOPS fit, which shouldnt be done. If it feels good, its good.


----------

